# Laptop monitor doubled copy screen split problem



## Cloke (Nov 17, 2009)

I've recently come across a problem where my HP laptop monitor split in half and displays a duplicate image on the lower half. This issue did occur initially about 2-3 weeks ago, but went away after a couple of reboots. At this time my computer was shutting down randomly, to what I believe may have been overheating issues (which went away after I sprayed out some dust with canned air)

Recently I upgraded to Windows 7 (which I don't think had anything to do with it as it previously occurred under Vista) and was playing a movie while the video started stuttering and skipping. Computer became totally unresponsive, had to reboot. Restarted with a gray line across the middle of the screen, then BIOS loaded but everything is doubled, on the top and bottom. Image looks very interlaced and very low resolution. On top of that Windows won't load unless in Safe mode (possibly something got corrupted during restart) but that is not my concern at this point. The gray line always shows up when restarting my computer and I continuously have the split screen issue. I am including a picture to give you an idea.

This is very frustrating especially since my back-up desktop also went on the fritz with Windows corrupting itself on that machine as well. Any help please? Save me!


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

Suggest you check your display settings (config and resolution etc) and also see if there is a later display driver for Win 7.

Did you run Windows Upgrade Advisor before going to Windows 7 - note that the Win 7 upgrade may have installed an "OLD' display diver.


----------



## Cloke (Nov 17, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe your display card is faulty or was affected by the dust? Do you have aspare or can you remove it and see what happens.


----------



## AoCH (Dec 12, 2009)

Cloke said:


> I've recently come across a problem where my HP laptop monitor split in half and displays a duplicate image on the lower half. This issue did occur initially about 2-3 weeks ago, but went away after a couple of reboots. At this time my computer was shutting down randomly, to what I believe may have been overheating issues (which went away after I sprayed out some dust with canned air)
> 
> Recently I upgraded to Windows 7 (which I don't think had anything to do with it as it previously occurred under Vista) and was playing a movie while the video started stuttering and skipping. Computer became totally unresponsive, had to reboot. Restarted with a gray line across the middle of the screen, then BIOS loaded but everything is doubled, on the top and bottom. Image looks very interlaced and very low resolution. On top of that Windows won't load unless in Safe mode (possibly something got corrupted during restart) but that is not my concern at this point. The gray line always shows up when restarting my computer and I continuously have the split screen issue. I am including a picture to give you an idea.
> 
> This is very frustrating especially since my back-up desktop also went on the fritz with Windows corrupting itself on that machine as well. Any help please? Save me!


Did you find an answer to your problem? I have the same problem. Just upgraded to 7 from Vista. On and off with the split screen, identical to yours. Recovery helps sometimes, but comes back. also tried to restore back to factory settings, then reinstalled 7 again but came back again. I watch movies on my pc sometimes so it sits on the floor next to the TV from time to time, and I do have dogs so hair does get around the fan hole (not totally covering it). I do clean it frequently. Could that be part or all of the issue? Thanks.


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

It's worth checking your display driver - you have not said what brand and model?
e.g.
In my case the Win 7 upgrade actually installed an "OLD' NVIDIA display diver in lieu of the most up to date versionthat I had already installed when I had Vista. While things worked Windows Update tried to install another version but kept failing. I uninstalled the one the Windows Upgrade had installed and reinstalled the the latest.


----------



## AoCH (Dec 12, 2009)

Paul R Smith said:


> It's worth checking your display driver - you have not said what brand and model?
> e.g.
> In my case the Win 7 upgrade actually installed an "OLD' NVIDIA display diver in lieu of the most up to date versionthat I had already installed when I had Vista. While things worked Windows Update tried to install another version but kept failing. I uninstalled the one the Windows Upgrade had installed and reinstalled the the latest.


I have a HP dv9830us had vista 64 now have win 7 64 installed now. I am now trying to dl the update at NVIDIA for my NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS. Will keep you posted. But as of now it still is and just split again. Thanks.


----------

